# Dog food and skin allergies



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Evie has problems with chicken. When I used to feed her chicken, she would be super itchy. Now without the chicken, she is fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My dog had red ears and digestive issues. When I switched to home cooked food both became normal. Through the process of elimination I’ve discovered she’s reactive to fish, legumes including peas and lentils. She’s eating turkey, chicken, beef mixed with veggies and starches. 

You will have to figure out what is affecting your dog and if you can eliminate the source you will eliminate the skin allergies.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I'm just wondering if there are certain brands or specific foods within those brands that people turn to. 

So I switched from Taste of the Wild to Nature's Logic and it's not working out. Both my dogs ate the same proteins when on Taste of the Wild that they ate on Nature's Logic (I still think it's a good brand).

There are brands for sensitive stomach and skin/coat and I am wondering what people's experiences have been with those brands and specific foods. For right now, it's back to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I feed raw, but when I do feed kibble it is Taste of the Wild. My DD feeds her two terriers TOTW. The dogs do well on it, except for the red/burgundy bag. I don't remember what's in it, but I would not buy it again.

Thomas Sandburg has been doing his own study on dogs and cats and the food they eat. He found that dogs fed raw are much healthier. But, he also has found that a raw diet with 20% or more vegetables are associated with allergies. I imagine this would also be found in a commercial food, too much vegetable content is not good. If I was feeding a commercial food I'd look at less vegetable than TOTW. 

If you want to switch, try Instinct which has a little better balance. Innova is also really good, but I found it was too rich.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Thank you Michigan Gal. I will look into those brands.

If need be, I will do allergy tests on both of them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am a proponent of seeing a veterinarian dermatologist if your dogs are still miserable after kibble changes. They know all the best shampoos, kibbles and protocols.


----------

